# What is better tracks or tires on skid steer



## Mabserv

Hello 
I currently have a skid steer with tires but am thinking of upgrading to a track machine. Does any one know if track are better, worst or just as good for snow plowing?

Thank you


----------



## rob_cook2001

Stick with tires, you will be much happier.
Robert


----------



## Longae29

This has been discussed at length in previous posts. My experience has been machines with "ASV" tracks are a lot better in the snow than others. We use have a Cat277 that has never been close to stuck, and performs well in the snow. We had, and sold, a New Holland with tracks, that wasn't real good in the snow.


----------



## purpleranger519

Our NH with Polar Tracks works as well as our skid steers with tires if not better.


----------



## BowTieDmax

ASV / Cat tracks work great. We use a 8611 plow on a 287c thats perfect.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have a Bobcat T300 with stock tracks and it plows about as good as my 3 year old daughter with a shovel.

Absolutely sucks. Can't even plow 2" snow with just the bucket.


----------



## BlizzardBeater

Those ASV tracks are excellent for snow. I find tires to be more versatile.


----------



## Mabserv

Mabserv;1306739 said:


> Hello
> I currently have a skid steer with tires but am thinking of upgrading to a track machine. Does any one know if track are better, worst or just as good for snow plowing?
> 
> Thank you


Thank you to all for the feed back!


----------



## ryde307

Alot depends on your summer use. Is it your only machine if summer use is landscape and such I would go with tracks. Like stated before Block style tracks Bobcat case and so on suck in the snow. Cat asv and some after market are far better and you shouldnt have to many issues.

If its just for snow go with tires. Cheaper up front cheaper to maintain cheaper to replace. However a track machine can do some things a tire cant such as pushingback snow and so on.


----------



## EquipmentChic

SullivanSeptic;1307720 said:


> I have a Bobcat T300 with stock tracks and it plows about as good as my 3 year old daughter with a shovel.
> 
> Absolutely sucks. Can't even plow 2" snow with just the bucket.


Part of that is because its a Bobcat...not a big fan.

I say tracks are your better option. Here's why:
Tracks are going to give you more surface-to-ground contact than tires (of course). It will also make a difference in the depth of snow you are working in. If it is fresh snow, tires would do...however the older the snow, or the more compacted, the surface-to-ground contact is going to make a difference. Common sense to some degree - tires give you ground contact maybe 3' wide X 1' long (in 4 localized areas) whereas tracks give you complete ground coverage 2-3' wide X 6-8' long. 
And as someone mentioned earlier, tracks allow for some things that tires don't. My 2 cents Thumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I disagree with your reasoning. Surface area to ground contact equals less PSI on th ground. My track machine weighs over 10,000 lbs. I can drive the track over my foot and not hurt my foot. Plowing traction is all about lots of PSI ground pressure. So, the thinner the tire (or Track) the better the traction in snow.



 EquipmentChic;1315668 said:


> Part of that is because its a Bobcat...not a big fan.
> 
> I say tracks are your better option. Here's why:
> Tracks are going to give you more surface-to-ground contact than tires (of course). It will also make a difference in the depth of snow you are working in. If it is fresh snow, tires would do...however the older the snow, or the more compacted, the surface-to-ground contact is going to make a difference. Common sense to some degree - tires give you ground contact maybe 3' wide X 1' long (in 4 localized areas) whereas tracks give you complete ground coverage 2-3' wide X 6-8' long.
> And as someone mentioned earlier, tracks allow for some things that tires don't. My 2 cents Thumbs Up


----------



## EquipmentChic

I agree with the PSI ground pressure...I may have explained what I meant it incorrectly. I will be the first to admit I am still the newbie in all of this stuff 
Got the info from my boss as we had recently had this discussion about tires vs tracks since I sell these parts/machines often. I may have messed up what I was told when posting it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No problem. My T300 os awesome in the mud and dirt. I floats over everything. But during snow, its bad. I pretty much just use it to load salt and push back piles if needed. It just sits on shop all winter because its so bad


----------



## BlizzardBeater

If you really want some winter traction, get a set of tires and bring them to your local commercial tire shop. Have them drill and stud them with the commercial studs, like the ones used for wheel loaders.


----------



## WIPensFan

SullivanSeptic;1315709 said:


> No problem. My T300 os awesome in the mud and dirt. I floats over everything. But during snow, its bad. I pretty much just use it to load salt and push back piles if needed. It just sits on shop all winter because its so bad


Just for your info, Snow Wolf says on their website that Wolf Paw Tracks are coming soon. I would bet they will be worth the money. I have the Wolf Paw tires and they make all the difference in the world. JMO.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thanks for the heads up. I will check them out


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1315772 said:


> Just for your info, Snow Wolf says on their website that Wolf Paw Tracks are coming soon. I would bet they will be worth the money. I have the Wolf Paw tires and they make all the difference in the world. JMO.


I think Snow Wolf tracks are currently available.?.?..but Goodyear has been making Polar Tracks for a few yrs now. As you know Greg I have ran dedicated snow tires(wolf paws) AND tracks(polar tracks) on Bobcat equipment, and it does make a HUGE difference.


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1316296 said:


> I think Snow Wolf tracks are currently available.?.?..but Goodyear has been making Polar Tracks for a few yrs now. As you know Greg I have ran dedicated snow tires(wolf paws) AND tracks(polar tracks) on Bobcat equipment, and it does make a HUGE difference.


Hey Mike, I just saw on their website a few days ago that it said "coming soon". I looked again just now and same thing. Maybe you know something I don't? I know you said your Polar Tracks worked very well so that's of course another option for the people using tracked machines. If you have a link showing the Wolf Tracks somewhere let me know, I'd like to see them.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1316300 said:


> Hey Mike, I just saw on their website a few days ago that it said "coming soon". I looked again just now and same thing. Maybe you know something I don't? I know you said your Polar Tracks worked very well so that's of course another option for the people using tracked machines. If you have a link showing the Wolf Tracks somewhere let me know, I'd like to see them.


No link, just word of mouth from a local dealer....could be wrong.?..? I would actually like to see them myself.

I do have a sub purchasing a set of the 400 series Wolf Paws for his machine. I will be asking him to inquire about the tracks when he goes in to pick them up.


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1316307 said:


> No link, just word of mouth from a local dealer....could be wrong.?..? I would actually like to see them myself.
> 
> I do have a sub purchasing a set of the 400 series Wolf Paws for his machine. I will be asking him to inquire about the tracks when he goes in to pick them up.


Sounds good, let us know.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Why is it that every video I see that shows polar tracks, they compare two different machines? Like a John Deere with polar tracks vs Bobcat with standard tracks. Wouldn't it have been a more valid test if the same machines had been used? I just want to see a T300 with the Polar tracks. I still can't find a video. Just annoying. Sorry, had to vent!


----------

